# Who's in Cumbria ?



## cally6008 (2 February 2013)

I'm near Ashgrove and Orchardbeck from what I can gather

Carlisle here.


----------



## Javabb94 (2 February 2013)

Same as you!


----------



## muddygreymare (2 February 2013)

Lake District  I know a couple of people on here but not many!


----------



## kat2290 (3 February 2013)

Me  but near cockermouth so I think I'm quite a way from everybody else from what I've picked up in other posts


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 February 2013)

South Cumbria here.


----------



## lucyc (3 February 2013)

Penrith (although at uni just over the border at Lancaster - although still Uni of Cumbria). I have my teaching placement in Penrith though so there quite a bit anyway!


----------



## cblover (3 February 2013)

I'm near Carlisle. Hi everyone from this neck of the woods.


----------



## Ashgrove (4 February 2013)

I'm about 12 miles north of Carlisle


----------



## cyberhorse (5 February 2013)

I'm near J36 at Lupton, which is Cumbria for somethings and Lancashire for others so one foot in each county! Was less confusing when it was Westmorland. My horses are down near Lancaster.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (5 February 2013)

Carlisle for me.


----------



## horseluver4eva (6 February 2013)

Workington


----------



## Alexart (7 February 2013)

I'm 20 miles west of carlisle.


----------



## spottyfilly (9 February 2013)

I'm from kendal


----------



## muddygreymare (9 February 2013)

foxeefilly said:



			I'm from kendal
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## dominobrown (11 February 2013)

Me! Live in the middle of nowhere which is somewhere between Silloth/ Aspatria/ Wigton


----------



## FanyDuChamp (13 February 2013)

I am on the southern end of the coast, Haverigg. Horses live further up.


----------



## mynutmeg (13 February 2013)

There's quite a few of us from Carlisle area then


----------



## Reacher (26 February 2013)

West cumbria (on the coast)


----------



## Carsmore (10 April 2013)

another here in west Cumbria!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (11 April 2013)

Does anyone know wheres best to look for a share horse around Carlisle area?


----------



## mynutmeg (12 April 2013)

Stroppy Mare said:



			Does anyone know wheres best to look for a share horse around Carlisle area?
		
Click to expand...

best place would prob be at bordeland and WCF at rosehill industrial estate


----------



## dominobrown (15 April 2013)

Stroppy Mare said:



			Does anyone know wheres best to look for a share horse around Carlisle area?
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts? PM me if you like


----------



## Leitrim (13 February 2014)

Kirkby Stephen - over in Westmorland!


----------



## Billy the kid (13 February 2014)

Yes Carlisle here too


----------



## cyberhorse (13 February 2014)

Leitrim said:



			Kirkby Stephen - over in Westmorland!
		
Click to expand...

Yay... someone who also is determined that they still live in Westmorland despite the Cumbria/Lancashire takeover!!!


----------



## nervous nelly (16 February 2014)

South Cumbria near Kendal anyone willing to meet up with a mother of 2 under 2 looking to make new horsey friends feel free to pm me


----------



## ellerslie83 (27 February 2014)

I'm shortly moving to Ambleside.....got a feeling there's not too many horsey peeps there?!


----------



## tigger01 (27 February 2014)

Me!   I live near Orton (sort of Tebay area near the M6).   Desperate for people to ride with esp during the week - can even provide the horse!!!   Also recommend me a riding club to join too please!


----------



## Leitrim (9 September 2014)

tigger01 said:



			Me!   I live near Orton (sort of Tebay area near the M6).   Desperate for people to ride with esp during the week - can even provide the horse!!!   Also recommend me a riding club to join too please!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ... it's a long time since this thread started but I'd second your request for details of a riding club. 

I'm 15 miles up the A685 from you and I'd also like people to ride with but didn't start learning until I retired (early) so am likely to be too old and too much of a beginner to be the slightest use as a riding 'companion'. This is really not an exaggeration and it would be no pleasure to ride with me at all because you'd probably hardly ever even get into trot ... and certainly not canter. Absolutely no modesty here - just plain fact.

It would be great though if a few of the folk who live in the Eden Valley (or nearby) could get together to start a riding club.


----------



## Clever pony (15 September 2014)

carlisle for me


----------



## MrsART (1 October 2014)

I'm between Appleby & Kirkby Stephen.  Would love an Eden Valley Riding Club.x


----------

